# Another ID needed



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I picked this up at the last SCAPE meet, but I have no idea what it is. In 3 months it's grown from an 8" cutting to a 24" bush.

The stems are clearly segmented (like bamboo) and at each segment there are aproxomately 3 to 6 leaves which are usually about 1/4" wide and 6" - 8" long.

The tall plant near center frame is obviously the one in question.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a narrow-leaved variety of _Hygrophila corymbosa_. It's often called willow or something along those lines.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Carl,
You got that from John P. and he ID'd it as H. corymbosa "angustifolia".


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the ID guys!


----------

